# Do you use CMPK?



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was just wondering who uses CMPK? 

If you use it does your goat go totally crazy after you let them go? Mine shake their head and sneeze and stick out their tongue like I gave them something that burns. They will run tot he walls and wipe their face on the walls, and even stick out their tongue and wipe it on the wall or come to me and wipe it all over me. It is almost like they say "How dare you, here take that". :ROFL: 

I give it to my girls that are getting really big and close there due dates so they have extra calcium.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't have cpmk, but I use goats prefer calcium drench... same results. lmao


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't used CMPK but I have used another calcium supplement and they just absolutely hate it. Must not taste good anyway you give it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What is CMPK??? LOL! I feel really dumb about now - LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's a calcium supplement.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

C = Calcium
M = Magnesium
P = Phosphorus
K = Potassium

Its a mix of the 4 for treatment of milk fever and I think ketosis.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goathappy said:


> C = Calcium
> M = Magnesium
> P = Phosphorus
> K = Potassium
> ...


 YEP. I give it to my girls if they are HUGE like they are now so they do not deplete their body and have troubles. I just give a little and I always give it after they kid. OH man they hate it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

have you seen where it really helps them??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> have you seen where it really helps them??


 I have noticed when I have girls that are as big as a house they seem to be able to deliver those monster babies easier and they do better after wards. I only give it to those like i said that are HUGE. If they are carrying twins or more those babies take a lot of the calcium from mom that she really needs.

I do not know if it really helps a lto or not but i feel better doing it. It can not hurt.

The way I found it was years ago I had a doe down after she delivered twins. I went in 20 hours after she had the twins, and pulled out another doe. Mom would not get up and she was going down fast. Called a friend and she asked if I had CMPK? No I did not. I had to go get my calcium pills crush them and gave them to the doe, let her have all she wanted. That is all the saved her life. After that I went and bought CMPK, and I have it at all times. Same doe did the same thing last year. She retained a 15# baby. I went in pulled it and she was going down again. Gave her the CMPK and she was back to herself.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

-wonders how K comes from Potassium-


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

same thing here


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would try giving the doe who has issues with retaining kids more selenium. Does she have really good contractions or are they just so so?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I thought about buying this before but I think I will definitely have it in our kidding kit. Good to know this. 

My goats hate just about everything I stick in their mouths. Except one, Lyla will eat just about anything with gladness.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

PiccoloGoat said:


> -wonders how K comes from Potassium-


From the periodic table of elements, K is the letter for Potassium, as to who said that that's what K meant, I have no idea, I always thought that it was weird


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its a latin thing..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you use the oral liquid or gel and at what dosage???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Goats Prefer brand called Calcium Drench....same thing as CMPK. Directions on the bottle is 1 oz at or just before delivery and another oz 12 hours later...With my mini's I split the dose, it does eem to help with the "after delivery" laziness.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like all people should have CMPK in there kidding supplies . Where do you get CMPK??


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

where did you get CMPK????


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jenna said:


> where did you get CMPK????


 Well, I got mine from my local vet supply store, (I have one right around the corner from where I work. It is Wholesale prices).

I am sure you can get it from any supply store that you get your stuff from like Jeffers or whatever. Now it does come in the huge tube like caulking, and it takes a special gun to get ti toe work.

I give them just one click in the mouth, anymore then that it is just wasted because they spit it out.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

jeffers carries it

so does nasco


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Our goats didn't like the gel form of CMPK so we use Tums instead, our vet said they were okay to give them but you have to give 3-4 though because of their rumens.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I got one of those 300 mL tubes of Calcium Selenium gel from Jeffers. All of the goats went nuts when I gave it to them. They were all spitting and gagging for quite a while. I ended up with more on me than the goats. The doe who had just kidded didn't act up though. I don't know if she was just too wore out or her body craved it or what.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

CMPK paste burns a goat's mouth. I use the liquid. Either CMPK or MFO. I don't just routinely give it to goats. I use it in goats with a history of milk fever, if their last labor was sluggish, if they kid with three or more babies or following treatment with the injectable for actual milk fever. For actual symptoms of milk fever injectable CMPK or Norcalciphos is indicated. The orall stuff you can get from some feed stores or Jeffers. The injectable you need to get from your vet. I aways have both kinds on hand.


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

OK...I just needed this and could not get it. Also the calcidrench only helped a little in an emergency.
Where do you guys buy the CMPK??


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just thought I would let everyone know that Valley Vet Supply has the CMPK that can be injected in a non-sterill bottle. It is the same as the injectable. That means you can give the first dose out of the bottle as an injection and then you would have to give the rest oral. This would be great for an emergency situation like I had recently where I could not find a vet with CMPK and the Calci-drench was not strong enough to save a sick goat.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Whats the name of this product? The only calcium I could find on the Valley Vet pages was the Calcium Gluconate injection, available with out a prescription. This is not a good product for the non vet layman goat raiser. It must be given by IV only and has been known to cause heart attacks when given incorrectly. The TSC here carries this regulary.


----------



## gottagoat (Feb 22, 2009)

Where do you get CMPK? Could you just crush up those 4 minerals and give it to them if you don't have CMPK? 
Just wondering?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I have the kitchen sink oral recipe but it says its only for temporary use. I got the recipe from 
http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=33

excerpt:
Emergency Repair Info: If you have a 500ml bottle of injectable CMPK¹ (an Rx item) on hand, dose her SQ with 30cc of it every 2 hours day and night, warmed to body temperature until she's normal again. Because of its volume (2 tablespoons) it must be injected between the last rib and the front of the hip bones. If you have oral CMPK or MFO (not Rx) instead, dispense it orally at the same rate as the injectable form, taking care that she swallows one mouthful before you give her another&#8230;

If neither of those products are handy, you can re-create a 30 cc CMPK dose (650 mg calcium; 500mg potassium; 150 mg phosphorus; and 96 mg magnesium) in your kitchen by going to the Supplements department of any large chain-type drugstore and buying bottles of Posture D tablets (600 mg calcium, 266 mg phosphorus, 125 units Vitamin D), Citracal tablets (315mg calcium and 200 IU of Vitamin D), Potassium tablets (500 mg), and Magnesium tablets (150 mg). Crush up the amount of each pill needed to recreate one 30cc dose of CMPK above. (To assist the reader, helpful owners have calculated the following: "½ of a 600mg tablet of Posture-D, a 315mg tablet of CitraCal, a 500mg tablet of Potassium, and ½ of a 150mg tablet of Magnesium). Serve it in a little yogurt, or add water and drench it with a syringe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a link to Valley Vets site with these things.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html



goatkid said:


> CMPK paste burns a goat's mouth. .


 I have never heard that before but I tell you it sure explains their actions.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have injectable CMPK on hand just in case I need it, it's a vet RX.


----------



## Addysen Rosner (Feb 11, 2018)

sweetgoats said:


> I was just wondering who uses CMPK?
> 
> If you use it does your goat go totally crazy after you let them go? Mine shake their head and sneeze and stick out their tongue like I gave them something that burns. They will run tot he walls and wipe their face on the walls, and even stick out their tongue and wipe it on the wall or come to me and wipe it all over me. It is almost like they say "How dare you, here take that". :ROFL:
> 
> I give it to my girls that are getting really big and close there due dates so they have extra calcium.


CMPK will burn a goats throat, this is most likely why your girls run around like it burns. The gell will especially cause this and the liquid has the potential to as well. I would recommend always drenching after giving your girls it to help them wash it down.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We keep it on handnd but I would never give it routinely.
We give all of ours a Tums with calcium daily the last month of pregnancy and we've never had milk fever
Got that from a long time breeder


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Same here.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old post.


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

Got my CMPK (oral 30%) at Jeffers. I mixed a little nutri drench in hoping to soften the blow since it causes some serious burning.  I've read about the added minerals and they all work together and help the body asimulate the calcium. For cattle....

Anyone know the dose for goats?

I like the tums idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tums is temporary until you can get something stronger. I do not recommend it as treatment.

CMPK can be a life savor, if used correctly.
I use it when mine show signs. 

After giving CMPK gel, give a few syringe fulls of water as a chaser, it lessons the blow.


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Tums is temporary until you can get something stronger. I do not recommend it as treatment.
> 
> CMPK can be a life savor, if used correctly.
> I use it when mine show signs.
> ...


What is the oral dose for goats? The bottle is oral 33% calcium


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Tums is not a treatment for milk fever
It is a preventative


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Noahsoak said:


> What is the oral dose for goats? The bottle is oral 33% calcium


Here is a good thread
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/tums.140925/


----------

